# Drywall stilts



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow I haven't seen stilts on a site in ages; safety will not allow them.

Back in the day they were hugely popular.


----------



## allstilts (Aug 29, 2010)

*tall drywall stilts 48-64 inch*

check out these 48-64 drywall stilts at allstilts.com/48-64drywallstilts


----------



## allstilts (Aug 29, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Wow I haven't seen stilts on a site in ages; safety will not allow them.
> 
> Back in the day they were hugely popular.


 you can now as of jan 2010 they are legal in ontario up tp 30 inches


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

allstilts said:


> check out these 48-64 drywall stilts at allstilts.com/48-64drywallstilts


I hope they come with airbags:rockon: <--ha ha


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

We've been using them for years and they can be worth their weight in gold. For ceilings, we have one guy on stilts cutting in and one guy on the ground rolling. For walls, the guy on the stilts cuts in as much as he can reach, and the person on the ground cuts in the rest and rolls. This works great for places like long halls. We normally carry a Paint Pup for a cut bucket in one hand and a brush in the other. For tall ceilings, we'll spray from them as well, using an extension pole and a helper to mind the airless hose. 

Some tips: practice at home or in the shop, somewhere you can walk around with one hand on the ceiling to keep your balance. I found that one weekend was enough for me to get used to it. The last thing you want to do is to look like a newbie on the job. As we say, "Not in front of the yacht club!" Using stilts will certainly encourage you to keep a clean work site. Garbage and tools scattered about can be a real hazard. Don't use them on jobs where people chew if they don't use a spit cup: don't ask me how I know this. They are great on new work, but take a little more care on repaints, where drop cloths can be a trip hazard.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd fall, and I know it.

I can work faster from a ladder w/o any casts on my body.


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> I'd fall, and I know it.
> 
> I can work faster from a ladder w/o any casts on my body.


Hey Steve...I said the same thing...three decades ago.
I started out on 30" stilts and haven't turned back. 
18"-30" up isn't hard to get used to at all. Once you try it and get used to it you'll wish you used em' sooner. I do mainly remodeling, not just painting or drywall so I use mine for countless tasks. I've even used em' to clean out my gutters...lol.
The thing too is...it makes your work come out that much better as well. As long as I know my rooms are safe to walk/work through I just coast right along without stopping and going pulling ladders around. Up and down, up and down. Small rooms/areas I don't bother with stilts..thats what my ladders are for...along with shoving planks/scaffolds through.

Not only do stilts make my work better but it cuts my time to probably half.

I will admit that the tall stilts aren't for me but the
18"-30" pair makes everything cake. 

After my first cpl of hours on em' and I was walking up'N down the stairs..not that thats a good idea or nuttin'...jus' sayin' : )


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

andybuildz said:


> Hey Steve...I said the same thing...three decades ago.
> I started out on 30" stilts and haven't turned back.
> 18"-30" up isn't hard to get used to at all. Once you try it and get used to it you'll wish you used em' sooner. I do mainly remodeling, not just painting or drywall so I use mine for countless tasks. I've even used em' to clean out my gutters...lol.
> The thing too is...it makes your work come out that much better as well. As long as I know my rooms are safe to walk/work through I just coast right along without stopping and going pulling ladders around. Up and down, up and down. Small rooms/areas I don't bother with stilts..thats what my ladders are for...along with shoving planks/scaffolds through.
> ...


I have to agree about the 18"-30"! I'm good using them for cutting in most residential ceilings up to 9'-0". I used a pair cranked way up last month when I was taping and painting the 10'-0" lid in the new shop and that was hard on my knees and back. I can still pick up a cut bucket and brush from the floor when I'm wearing a pair of 24" stilts, so that's something.

That does remind me of one more tip, though: wearing stilts does force you to plan better. There's nothing like getting up on a pair of 36" stilts and realizing that you left your 5 in 1 tool on the floor.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I still use my Wood 12'' 18'' and 36'' for Crown, Mud, hell I even use them to trim the Hedges.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

andybuildz said:


> Hey Steve...I said the same thing...three decades ago.
> I started out on 30" stilts and haven't turned back.
> 18"-30" up isn't hard to get used to at all. Once you try it and get used to it you'll wish you used em' sooner. I do mainly remodeling, not just painting or drywall so I use mine for countless tasks. I've even used em' to clean out my gutters...lol.
> The thing too is...it makes your work come out that much better as well. As long as I know my rooms are safe to walk/work through I just coast right along without stopping and going pulling ladders around. Up and down, up and down. Small rooms/areas I don't bother with stilts..thats what my ladders are for...along with shoving planks/scaffolds through.
> ...


There are lots of times that I wish I was about 4" taller.

Maybe just some elevator shoes.


----------



## andybuildz (Jan 19, 2007)

ya can always screw an old pair a sneakers to a cpl a empty spackle buckets:laughing:


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Now you're talkin'!


----------

